# Theme song for your Army?



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I listen to a lot of music when modeling, driving, or doing whatever, and sometimes I find a song that just makes me think of a thousand Orks charging into battle or space marines standing against impossible odds. Do any of you have a song that you think connect with regarding your 40k army, post up the title and explain why.

Here are a few I've found, In artist - title format for those who might not be familiar with the bands.

The Sword - Black River

This song really makes me think of a single isolated squad of Grey Knights deep in the jungles, entrenched on a chaos controlled world and heavily outnumbered.

Here are some Lyrics:

"Great peril awaits us beyond the Black River
Summoned by the beating of drums
Our number is few and our errand is dire
We do what must be done

At the bidding of the high priest
The tribes gather for war
Evil sorcery is unleashed
Upon the opposite shore"


Fear Factory - Full Metal Contact

Its a really strange instrumental song off their limited edition release of Digimortal but it really conjurers up images of the racket Ork goff rockers would make charging into battle. Its simple, its brutal, and full of earsplitting screeching guitar noise. All things I'd imagine orks'd value in their music.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Heroes of our time: Dragon Force

This song is fairly epic, it has heroes, it has killer guitars, it fits the bill of my Marines perfectly.

I haven't realy thought of a theme song for my Eldar, I haven't had them long enough to realy get a feel for the charater of them. If I had to pick one I would say One Final Effort by Micheal Salvitori (Sp?). It's completly instrumental but I like it.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

The most epic song ever:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The Chosen ones by dream evil, Perfectly fits marines of any Description, Listen to it. It is fucking epic!


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Because well, I'm sure you get it


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says. Warhammer 40,000 is pure metal. This is definitely my Space Marine Chapters theme song. As of yet they're called the Frozen Warriors, but that name may change due to a color scheme confliction. Either way the theme song remains. I could just picture a Chaplain bursting out of a drop pod with fellow Marines to this song.


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Gotta be The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny...lol

But seriously, its easy to liken 40k to any number of metal bands due to epicness (Shadow Gallery, Blind Guardian, and Cthonic all spring to mind), but personally I feel the most epic song is Kashmir by Zepplin, particularly the beginning.

But the song that most fits my army? It would have to be the instrumental version of Furious Angels by Rob Dougan (



) to emphasize the GKs' CC or Feuer Frei! by Rammstein (



) to focus on the guns of the IG...the chorus is "Bang Bang/Fire at will!" after all.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh heres one I forgot, this sounds like a really good anthem of the Waaagh

Amon Amarth - Cry of the Blackbirds

I can imagine during the part where the drums first pick up orks beating their swords and axes with rocks to sharpen them

and I love the lyrics

"Raise your swords up high, hear the black birds cry, 
let them hear your rage, Show no fear! ATTACK!"


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, and here are youtubes to my other choices, I totally didn't think of that when I started.

The Sword - The Black River







Fear Factory - Full Metal Contact




(Yeah sorry its two dorks headbanging, but its the only video on youtube of the song I like...you can just open it in a tab then go back to surfing heresy if you don't want to watch it...)


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

According to me, and with due respect for everybody, I'd imagine well some armies marching to battle with some of those:

*CHAOS SPACE-MARINES*

*Death Guard*





*Emperor's Children*




 (for the sheer wall of noise)

*Thousand Sons*





*Word Bearers*





*World Eaters*





*ORKS*






*Kult of Speed*





*IMPERIAL GUARD*






*Last Chancers*





Translation: "Hunting Rifle" from the "Die Hards"

*SPACE-MARINES*

*Blood Angels*





*Dark Angels*





*Flesh Tearers*
"



" by Kreator

*Ultramarine*






Translation: The Legion marches into battle/to the Frontline

*White Scars*





*NECRON*


"Total War" from Boyd Rice

*TAU*





It's only a joke, pals. No offense.:mrgreen:
You noticed I didn't go into a "Village People" Eldars-dedicated serie of links... :mrgreen:


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i think for my jungle fighters would have to be guns n roses welcome to jungle

i wonder why..... :wink:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For the Astartes Lions Rampant, anything devotional fits. I don't mean Jesus rock, either-- I mean recordings of Gregorian monks chanting in Latin. As a Chapter that's wholly devoted to the Fide Imperialis, anything less than something with a deep religious feel isn't fitting. 

The Pyre Chaos Space Marines are fairly easy and cliche-- Lake of Fire by Johnny Cash, The Roof is on Fire by the Bloodhound Gang-- honestly, anything about setting stuff on fire, burning, firey punishment, etc. works for them. 

The Warriors of Khorne army for WHFB is, as a Khorne army, automatically tied to the fakey metal song, Berserker!, which can be found on the Clerks soundtrack. Almost equally as serious (or not) is Slaughter Your World from the online movie, Looking for Group. Oddly enough, I can't come up with anything not incredibly cliche for the army. Given that I don't take Fantasy particularly seriously though, it's sort of fitting that the best I can come up with is something as goofy as "Berserker!" or "Slaughter Your World". If, by some odd chance, you haven't seen Slaughter Your World, then you're in luck!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

For just creepy presence, feel and then full blooded impact I would have to say Holst's Mars for my Tyranids.... if guardsmen are creeping through a forest and hear this on the background music then they know full well they arent gonna like this scene


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

One thing that just occured to me, Black Sabbath's Iron Man is perfect song for Thousand Sons. The lyrics just match up: hollow iron shell and living SM armor, killing those he once saved and TS being declared traitors for trying to warn the Emperor, etc.

And just thought I'd share this with anyone unfamiliar with it, its what I always think of when playing against Orks:






Oh how I love Finntroll.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

@ Valanehtar I love that video, its right orky.

@GiftofChaos1234 Here I was thinking I wouldn't have to think about Axl Rose today, thanks GiftofChaos, you did make my chuckle though.

@Tim/Steve Woot, finally a Tyrannid theme, I was starting to wonder if I was gonna have to find one myself.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bone Wolves (SW CSM) -






Shadow Knights (Astartes)-






Scythes Of The Imperium (Astartes)-






Death Jesters (CSM allied with the Emperors Children)-


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

slightly off topic but this head to be heard to be belived, this is for when i play empire in warhammer








gotta love pirate metal


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Hahaha! I love that song!


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Folk metal (whether it be troll or pirate) has got to be one of thee most fun things on the planet. Second only to certain adult things....now combining the two...hmm..

::goes off in search of a woman who loves folk metal::

lol : P


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Best theme for Word Bearers, hands down. Its from Chaos Gate.






A truly badass tribute:






And heres a vid that depicts CSM from a COMPLETELY different perspective:






I listen to all this when I'm painting. I just let the music wash over me and I paint like mad. Seriously. :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My wichhunters inquisitor has an Ipod that plays 'Burn the Wiches' by Rob Zombie

My black legion and traitor guard. 'Its Cool to Hate' by the Offspring


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I dont have a theme song fo rmy own army. but i have said for ages that thetheme song for any Ork army should be the theme song from the Benny Hill show. Look it up and just imagine a big group of Boyz running accross thwe board. 

For Deffkoptors the airwolf theme tune is quite fitting.

Hilarious.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO @ airwolf... just cant quite get the mental image of deffkoptas flying around to that song though


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

for my normal chaos marines led by lord lucifer (been a WHILE since ive played with them) and chaos deamons , 
it would be -disturbed , forsaken






now my traitor space wolves i plan to make (gonna be known as the hell wolves , and basically there all khornate space wolves traitors as i feel the csm codex is too sucky and doesnt represent khorne in its greatness)

so it would either be 
disturbed , sons of plunder





or 
die mofo die -dope (couldnt find the link :S )
or
dope - im back 





chaoz


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

For my Eldar... That's a tough one. Obviously so since none listed so far...

I will have to say "She Gotta Smile" by Stephen Lynch.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

For my Chaos Mariens it would be.






Reason. They Conquer every one, or Eldar is the only enemy I not won yet,


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww c'mon guys 
You can't have Chaos without Soulfly's Blood Fire War Hate :victory:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

For my Dark Reavers it would have to be Paradise Lost by Hollywood Undead.
For my nids it would have to be Tentative by System of a Down.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

as my current SMa army consists of two dreads and one venerable dread in addition to full on infantry, for my army the best wsong is the "Chicks dig giant robots" by deathwish XI (theme song for megas xlr cartoon). and also we are the chosen ones by dream evil... but heck, my marines laugh in the name of the emperor! har har har! XD


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

For my Tau stealth army, I need something orchestral that fits them as they dance rings around even the lithe eldar to bring them down in an orchestrated flurry of strategic masterpieces:






BOOYAH


----------



## The Last sorceror (Sep 14, 2009)

My Thousand sons-3 days grace-Time of Dying

My Daemonhunters....GHOSTBUSTERS!!!!!:grin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Emperors Children:






Nuff said:biggrin:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Given my current Praetorian army







Nuff said!! lol


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

for my space wolves ive got last resort by 








or this


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

MarzM have some bloody rep! Awesome song, although you should have picked Men Of Harlech 'cause its badass and Welsh:biggrin:


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I cannot stress enough, You guys have kick ass taste in music. Lol.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

we are just one, big, friggin, damn-mind-ill family ^_^ It's just natural for us to have an eerie taste ^_^

Back in the days when I was devising a hymn for my army, i wanted to make a theme song for each unit seperately. My chapter master had the song "I am the one and only" dunno whos it was... and the scouts had clay aiken - Invisible... ^^"


----------

